# Paypal Verifizierung



## Snoopy04 (14 April 2012)

Ich wollte heute mein Paypalkonto überprüfen und da besteht noch immer diese "Fakeseite" mit der Verifizierung für die Kreditkartendaten, wenn man sich auf das Konto eingeloggt hat. Habe mich dann sofort ausgeloggt und eine mail an Paypal geschrieben.

Morgen früh rufe ich an und lasse das Konto löschen - das ist mir alles zu unsicher. Hat nochmal jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht? Wenn ja, was habt Ihr unternommen?

Danke.

Snoopy


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2012)

Da würde ich mal ganz intensiv meinen Rechner checken, das riecht nach Highjacking wenn Du beim Aufruf einer Seite auf eine Fakeseite umgeleitet wirst. Da kann Paypal dann nichts dafür.
Du hast Dir da selbst was eingefangen


----------



## Snoopy04 (14 April 2012)

Oha - stimmt, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich wusste nur, dass es eine Sicherheitslücke gab.

Die URL weisst auch auf eine Umleitung hin. Wie finde ich den Übeltäter auf dem Rechner? Das Virenprogramm ist aktuell und hat keinen Alarm geschlagen.

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich alles plattmachen und neu installieren muss.

Snoopy


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2012)

Da ist glaube ich die hosts-Datei verbogen, aber warte da mal auf die Computerspezialisten, die können Dir da genauer Auskunft geben.
Laß es bis dahin gut sein und reparier da nicht was kaputt.


----------



## Snoopy04 (14 April 2012)

Danke Hippo - ich hab schon meinen Bruder informiert. Der kennt sich zum Glück in IT-Themen von Berufsseite gut aus. Der soll sich den Rechner morgen mal vorknöpfen. Das Wetter soll eh nicht berauschend werden.

Ich kenne mich da eh nicht aus - bin nur Nutzer und wenn's kompliziert wird, soll der Spezialist ran. Ich würde mir da nur was kaputt reparieren - da lass ich die Finger davon.


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2012)

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## Lindlbauer (20 Januar 2013)

Snoopy04 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute mein Paypalkonto überprüfen und da besteht noch immer diese "Fakeseite" mit der Verifizierung für die Kreditkartendaten, wenn man sich auf das Konto eingeloggt hat. Habe mich dann sofort ausgeloggt und eine mail an Paypal geschrieben.
> 
> Morgen früh rufe ich an und lasse das Konto löschen - das ist mir alles zu unsicher. Hat nochmal jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht? Wenn ja, was habt Ihr unternommen?
> 
> ...


 
Kennt jemand die Mailadresse. PayPal Kundenservice <[email protected]4jahre.com>

Dazu kam folgender Text:


*PayPal : Verifikation*

Sonntag, 20. Januar 2013​Sehr geehrter PayPal-Kunde,

Im Zusammenhang mit Ihrem PayPal-Benutzeronto "unsere Mailadresse" sind uns gewisse Ungereimtheiten in Ihren letzten Transaktionen aufgefallen (interne Referenz: PP-49-1965#4). Unser automatisches Sicherheitssystem hat Ihr Benutzerkonto als besonders risikoreich für Rückbuchungen eingestuft. Benutzerkonten in diesem Status bekommen starke Limitationen auferlegt und werden bei wiederholten Auffälligkeiten komplett gesperrt oder können PayPal nicht mehr zum Senden von Geld verwenden. 
Wenn Sie nicht auf den Komfort weltweiter Sofortzahlungen verzichten wollen, bitten wir Sie Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verifizieren.
Diese Verifikation können Sie im Internet tätigen:
Bequem jetzt verifizieren!

Das habe ich so an PayPal weitergegeben!


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2013)

Guggst Du weiter oben, da steht was zu tun ist.
Lesen mußt Du selber


----------

